# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Majčina prehrana & dojenje

## Aiko

Točnije, trenutno me zanimaju uskrsne delicije, a tu u prvom redu mislim na mladi luk!  :Grin:  Jel nema šanse, ha?  :Sad:  A šunka? Kolači? Smije li se išta od toga? Mladi luk jedem samo uz janjetinu i za Uskrs. Ovo će, čini se, biti prvi Uskrs bez luka, šmrc... Kako vi ostale, dojilje?  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

a tko ti je rekao da ne smiješ jesti luk?
ili da ne smiješ bilo što jesti?

----------


## Lutonjica

naravno da smiješ i luk, i kolače, i šunku, i ....  :Smile: 
zašto ne bi smjela?

----------


## Aiko

> a tko ti je rekao da ne smiješ jesti luk?
> ili da ne smiješ bilo što jesti?


 :Rolling Eyes:  O Bože, možeš li mi se ti jednom, ali jednom obratiti normalnim tonom, ne mora bit ljubazno, samo da je u granicama korektnosti. Ne možeš odgovoriti s "da" ili "ne" nego odmah prozivke... Pa, stalno mi nešto prigovaraš i predbacuješ.  :Rolling Eyes:  Čak i na ovako banalnim pitanjima.

Hajde, zatvorite/obrišite temu, uopće mi se ne da ovako razgovarati.  :Sad:  A tebe molim da zaobiđeš moje postove na forumu jer me tvoje mišljenje ne zanima. Nije prva tema s koje si me svojom neljubaznošću i agresivnošću otjerala.

----------


## miniminia

Ja ne nemogu zamisliti Uskrs bez mladog luka, janjetine i kolača..  :Very Happy: 
Ustvari mi smo već jeli mladi luk, a čini mi se da je tvoja beba puuuuuuuno starija. 
Ustvari, da ne duljim jedi sve.

OT
Cure, ne znam za vaše prijašnje tenzije, ali meni nije zazvučalo  opako to što je apricot rekla.

----------


## anchie76

Aiko,

dojilje smiju jesti apsolutno SVE.  dakle i mladi luk i kolače i sve što ti padne na pamet.  Bitno je samo da jedu zdravo (što manje smeća hrane) zbog njihovog vlastitog zdravlja.

----------


## apricot

> O Bože, možeš li mi se ti jednom, ali jednom obratiti normalnim tonom, ne mora bit ljubazno, samo da je u granicama korektnosti. Ne možeš odgovoriti s "da" ili "ne" nego odmah prozivke... Pa, stalno mi nešto prigovaraš i predbacuješ.  Čak i na ovako banalnim pitanjima.
> 
> Hajde, zatvorite/obrišite temu, uopće mi se ne da ovako razgovarati.  A tebe molim da zaobiđeš moje postove na forumu jer me tvoje mišljenje ne zanima. Nije prva tema s koje si me svojom neljubaznošću i agresivnošću otjerala.


nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja ne znam da sam ti na nešto ikada odgovarala; ni lijepo ni nelijepo. ne gledam nickove.
svojim kratkim pitanjima sam ti htjela dati do znanja da se bespotrebno opterećuješ.

preosjetljiva si, a ja imam dvoje djece doma i previše posla.
pa oprosti što sam našla nekoliko trenutaka da ti odgovorim.

ubuduće napiši koju moderatoricu želiš i sve će biti u redu.

----------


## tomita

To je aprin stil. ni ja ne vidim ništa bezobrazno.
što se pitanja tiče: jedi sve, ako nešto smeta bebi, onda to izbaci.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

što se luka tiče, meni je patronažna rekla da i od luka nadolazi mlijeko, prema tome - slobodno raspali po luku  :Smile: 

a ja sam sve živo jela od početka, čak i graha pomalo dok nisam skontala da od sve hrane Robi smeta samo grašak. iz ne znam kojeg razloga, ali jedan dan graška, dva dana plakanja.
ostalo sve prolazi, i kupus i sve

----------


## anchie76

U jednoj kulturi od luka nadolazi mlijeko, u drugoj prestaje, u jednoj je grah zabranjen u drugoj toplo preporučen. Sve su to mitovi koji variraju iz kulture u kulturu. Hormoni su ti koji proizvode mlijeko ne hrana.

Mame trebaju jesti sve. Ako će djetetu smetati nešto (imat će alergijsku reakciju koja će se primjetiti) i zatim će majka izbaciti iz prehrane to što smeta. Ne možemo unaprijed znati da li će dijete biti alergično na nešto i ako će biti na što će biti, tako da nema smisla neke namirnice apriori izbjegavati.

Dakle konzumirati SVE bez ustručavanja  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

meni je pedijatrica davno svašta zabranila, al ja sam jela sve i beba nikad ničime nije pokazala da joj je neka namirnica zasmetala

----------


## mamitzi

puno sam se puta najela mladok luka u zadnjih mjesc, dva -mene jedino brine kad režem luk i češnjak za kuhanje da neću dobro oprati ruke (jer kuham dok ela leži kraj mene u kolicima, pa ju stalno primam i spuštam), ovo s jelom nije mi uopće palo na pamet.

----------


## frost

ja sam izbegavala mleko i citruse, ali beli luk i crni sam bas bas jela.
imao je jake grceve i prosto nisam htela da rizikujem sa tim mlecnim proizvodima

----------


## anchie76

Ako je dijete alergično na mlijeko, onda nije dovoljno izbjegavati mliječne proizvode, onda se ne smije jesti niti keks (jer ima mlijeka u prahu u sebi) niti išta što ima i mrvicu mlijeka u sebi (ta dijete ja poprilično striktna kod djece koja su alergična na kravlje mlijeko).  Tako da apriori izbjegavanje recimo mlijeka nema svrhe, jer će dijete (ako je alergično na mlijeko) možda reagirati na vaš pojedeni keks (a vi ćete teško skužiti što ga smeta, a zasmetat će ga proteini kravljeg mlijeka koji su se našli u keksu, a pošto vi ne konzumirate mlijeko teško ćete povezati da ga je zasmetao baš protein kravljeg mlijeka).

Tako da jedite SVE, ništa apriori ne izbjegavajte, nema potrebe da se nepotrebno limitirate  :Smile:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> meni je pedijatrica davno svašta zabranila, al ja sam jela sve i beba nikad ničime nije pokazala da joj je neka namirnica zasmetala


a eto naša je pedijatrica baš naglasila da jedem kvalitetno, raznovrsno i sve i da ne slušam savjete tipa nemoj ovo-ono, a da je jedino što bi trbalo izbjegavati junk food - gazirana pića, čips i slične budalaštine

----------


## anchie76

> a eto naša je pedijatrica baš naglasila da jedem kvalitetno, raznovrsno i sve i da ne slušam savjete tipa nemoj ovo-ono, a da je jedino što bi trbalo izbjegavati junk food - gazirana pića, čips i slične budalaštine


Konačno kvalitetan savjet  :Klap:

----------


## tina55

ma meni je bilo čudno kad mi je pedi zabranila svo voće osim jabuka
čak mi je i banane zabranila

----------


## anchie76

Mitovi, mitovi, mitovi...

A jedan od mitova je nažalost i taj da medicinsko osoblje zna puno o dojenju.  Evo iz ovoga se lijepo može vidjeti.

Naravno ima iznimki, skidam im kapu, no nažalost većina njih nije u kategoriji znalaca po pitanju dojenja.

----------


## tina55

nevezano za temu, mene je od svega najviše pogađalo što mi je pedi svaki puta na odlasku rekla:zasad Vi još dojite, pa ćemo drugi puta, ako ne dobije koliko treba na težini uvesti adaptirano
ja sam to svaki put doživjela kao prijetnju :Laughing: 
a svaki put je dobila na težini baš koliko je i trebala, pa bi opet rekla isto...

----------


## anchie76

Pa to i je bila prijetnja.. definitivno nije bila podrška  :Grin:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Kad se kaže da mama treba izbjegavati nekvalitetnu hranu, radi sebe, znači li to da za dijete nema nikakve direktne veze ako koji put pokleknem pa popijem npr. colu?

----------


## Anvi

> Kad se kaže da mama treba izbjegavati nekvalitetnu hranu, radi sebe, znači li to da za dijete nema nikakve direktne veze ako koji put pokleknem pa popijem npr. colu?


Naravno da nema veze. Niti ako pojedeš hamburger, smoki, čips, popiješ kavu, fantu, čašu vina ili pive. Važno je da to nije tvoja uobičajena prehrana. Ono čega trebaš biti svjesna je da junk hrana i gazirana piće nemaju gotovo nikakvu nutritivnu vrijednost, osim kalorijske, i da sadrže, pića pogotovo, arome, boje i druge dodatke koje je i inače najbolje izbjegavati ne samo u trudnoći i dojenju. Na sreću, svi mi imamo jedan odličan organ za detoksikaciju - jetra- koji jako dobro obavi svoj posao, ako ga ne preopterećujemo. Tu i tamo obrok junka ili čaša kole je OK, ama baš ništa se neće desiti.  :Smile: 

*Aiko*, drugi su ti već rekli, a i ja s 5-godišnjim dojilačkim stažom potvrđujem: smiješ jesti sve što ti paše.

----------


## rebeka

naša pedica je zakon i ona kaže jesti svega pomalo,a ako djetetu nešto zasmeta vidjet ćeš i to izbaciti.Ja dojim drugo dijete i jedem sve bez ustručavanja!treba jesti raznoliko,a malo kolača koji keks neće nikome naškoditi

----------


## MGrubi

može se sve jesti , sve zdravo je poželjno i inače

nepželjno: droga, alkohol, nikotin, lijekovi (osim onih nužnih koji su ok uz dojenje)

samo mislim da treba pripaziti na ove dvije stvari: 
- peršin
- metvica
oboje imaju efekt da utječu na smanjenje količine mljeka, dakako u velikim količinama, ja sam reagirala na samo 1 šalicu čaja od mente (to mi je najdraži čaj), pa sam ga izbacila prvu godinu dana

ja još dojim , imala sam sa malom pregovore da kad otpuše 4 svječic da nema više cike .... prijeldog nije prošao

----------


## 2xmama

> Ako je dijete alergično na mlijeko, onda nije dovoljno izbjegavati mliječne proizvode, onda se ne smije jesti niti keks (jer ima mlijeka u prahu u sebi) niti išta što ima i mrvicu mlijeka u sebi (ta dijete ja poprilično striktna kod djece koja su alergična na kravlje mlijeko). Tako da apriori izbjegavanje recimo mlijeka nema svrhe, jer će dijete (ako je alergično na mlijeko) možda reagirati na vaš pojedeni keks (a vi ćete teško skužiti što ga smeta, a zasmetat će ga proteini kravljeg mlijeka koji su se našli u keksu, a pošto vi ne konzumirate mlijeko teško ćete povezati da ga je zasmetao baš protein kravljeg mlijeka).


ja sam izbacila mlijeko kad se pojavio neurodermitis, ali nisam primjetila reakciju npr na svježi sir (ma,bilo koji), jogurt.... mlijeko sam izbacila,ali prerađevine i dalje koristim...a sad vidim da ne bih smjela :Sad: . 
ili je možda ipak moguće da smijem pojesti povremeno nešto mliječno?

----------


## MGrubi

problem je u kravljem proteinu, njega tvoje tijelo prebaci direkt u tvoje mljeko
odatle problemi

 moja je imala strašne grčeve zbog kravljih proteina, nisam jela ništa što ima iti traga mlječnog u sebi do njenih 6-7mj
ona nije jela kravlje proizvode do nešto iza 2 godine, kada se očekuje nestanak nepodnošenja kravljih proteina

niti čokoladu, sladoled, kekse, napolitanke .... izbjegavala sam i maslac .. ali koliko vidim za to nije bilo potrebe jer je to samo masnoća bez proteina

----------


## 2xmama

moj medek ima samo taj ND, nema grčeve niti kakve druge tegobe. do sada nisam primjetila nikakvu reakciju na fermentirane proizvode, a izgleda da ni na čokoladu (sudeći po hrpi čokoladnih kolača koje sam utamanila ovih dana :Embarassed: ). Ali s obzirom da je i srednji imao alergiju na mlijeko kao beba mislim da ću ipak izbaciti i sve to......šmrc,kako ću bez čokolade :Sad: ?
ovo za maslac nisam znala.....'ajd bar nešto :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> samo mislim da treba pripaziti na ove dvije stvari: 
> - peršin
> - metvica
> oboje imaju efekt da utječu na smanjenje količine mljeka, dakako u velikim količinama, ja sam reagirala na samo 1 šalicu čaja od mente (to mi je najdraži čaj), pa sam ga izbacila prvu godinu dana


Imaš neka znanstvena istraživanja na ovu temu ili je to tvoj osobni dojam?  Jer ako je osobni dojam, onda je to sasvim jedna druga stvar.  

Smanjiti količinu mlijeka nije jednostavno jer nju kontroliraju hormoni, tako da su mi ovakve izjave poprilično problematične jer se kose s dosta onog što ja znam o povećanju i smanjivanju količine mlijeka.  Da ne bi sad žene krenule prestajati konzumirati peršin i metvicu iz straha da ne bi im se smanjilo mlijeko.  Da se mlijeko može tako lako smanjiti, onda bi mojoj frendici koja je naglo morala prestati dojiti život bio puno ljepši i ne bi se patila toliko koliko se patilia, ni peršin ni ništa joj nije smanjivalo količinu mlijeka.

Tako da ako postoji neki znanstveni dokaz, spremna sam čitati, ako je osobni dojam, s tim molim pažljivo baratati.

----------


## dorica

jedem normalno peršin ali mi je ped. rekla da luk zna promijeniti okus mlijeku pa beba neće sisati pa da ga izbijegavam jedno vrijeme
sad sam ga poćela jesi i to samo malo

----------


## tina55

ja sam baš jela puno mladog luka sad za Uskrs i bebačica papa jednako kao i prije
možda i ona voli okus mladog luka :Smile:

----------


## 2xmama

ja moram priznati da od kad sam rodila jedem baš sve. 
i luk i mahunarke i salatu i naranče i sok od naranče i kupus i sve ono za što su mi s prvom dvojicom govorili da ne smijem iz razno raznih razloga. čak i jagode. jedino na što sam primjetila da J. reagira je kravlje mlijeko.
Isto tako koristim i sve moguće začinske trave (peršin, bosiljak, ružmarin, origano, papar...)
i što god pojedem/popijem, mom se malom sisavcu jako sviđa! ne znam u kojoj mjeri se mijenja okus mlijeka, ali kako bilo, on je definitivno veeeeliki gurman! :Laughing:  mamin sin :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anchie76

Priroda je zamislila da se kroz maminu hranu mijenja okus mlijeka jer se oni na taj način upoznaju s razno raznim namirnicama.  To što je adaptirano mlijeko stalno istog okusa je NEDOSTATAK, a ne da mame svojom prehranom trebaju težiti tome da mlijeko treba uvijek biti istog okusa.

Žene OPUSTITE SE, mlijeko je tu, neće mu se ništa desiti ma šta god vi pojele od normalne prehrane.  Jedite sve, nema namirnice koja će štetiti  :Smile:

----------


## rebeka

ima anchie 76 pravo ljepo vi jedite sve što volite i sve će biti ok!dojim drugu bebu i jako volim začinjenu hranu i ni to joj nije smetalo,pa ni luk,ni peršin,ni kupus,asok od naranče me nažicala i ništa joj nije bilo(pola žličice),ima sedam mj.,kažu agrumi poslije 10.mj.

----------


## 2xmama

> Žene OPUSTITE SE, mlijeko je tu, neće mu se ništa desiti ma šta god vi pojele od normalne prehrane. Jedite sve, nema namirnice koja će štetiti


 :Klap:

----------


## MGrubi

> Imaš neka znanstvena istraživanja na ovu temu ili je to tvoj osobni dojam?  Jer ako je osobni dojam, onda je to sasvim jedna druga stvar.  
> 
> Smanjiti količinu mlijeka nije jednostavno jer nju kontroliraju hormoni, tako da su mi ovakve izjave poprilično problematične jer se kose s dosta onog što ja znam o povećanju i smanjivanju količine mlijeka.  Da ne bi sad žene krenule prestajati konzumirati peršin i metvicu iz straha da ne bi im se smanjilo mlijeko.  Da se mlijeko može tako lako smanjiti, onda bi mojoj frendici koja je naglo morala prestati dojiti život bio puno ljepši i ne bi se patila toliko koliko se patilia, ni peršin ni ništa joj nije smanjivalo količinu mlijeka.
> 
> Tako da ako postoji neki znanstveni dokaz, spremna sam čitati, ako je osobni dojam, s tim molim pažljivo baratati.



pa da odgovorim citatom:

"*Kadulja* (Salvia officinalis) zabilježena je u tekstovima o dojenju, jednako kao i u tekstovima o ljekovitom bilju, kao biljka koja u narodu ima reputaciju da smanjuje količinu mlijeka. 

*Paprena metvica* (Mentha piperita) i *peršin* (Petroselinum crispum) tradicionalno se smatraju biljkama koje smanjuju količinu mlijeka, posebno ako se ulje unosi u organizam u terapeutskim dozama. Treba znati da, ako se metvica, peršin, kadulja i ostalo začinsko bilje uzima povremeno, u malim količinama i kao dio raznovrsne prehrane, nije zabilježen njihov negativan učinak na dojenje."

link:   http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1483

----------


## Lady Grey

> ja moram priznati da od kad sam rodila jedem baš sve.


Ovako i ja.  :Smile:  Bebači ništa ne smeta.
Meni su ljudi (poglavito mama i svekrva) u početku znali prigovarati da sam preopušteno pristupila dojenju i da moram iz prehrane pripaziti/izbaciti ovo/ono jer će to bebi napraviti ovo/ono.  :Grin:  Volim kvalitetno, raznoliko i dobro jesti, takva sam bila i prije trudnoće, takva sam i sada, pa ih srećom nisam poslušala. Ponekad mi se zna zalomiti i junk, ali si to ne predbacujem nego uživam u tom (rijetkom) trenutku.  :Cool:  
Sirovi luk i inače ne jedem jer ga ne šmekam, ali zato sve ostalo ...  :Smile: 

I potpisujem Anchie, samo opušteno!

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Naravno da nema veze. Niti ako pojedeš hamburger, smoki, čips, popiješ kavu, fantu, čašu vina ili pive.


Stvarno si smijem ponekad priuštiti čašu vina? Uvjerite me u ovo jer zaobilazim alkohol kao nešto zabranjeno, a ponekad bi mi nakon ručka tako fino leglo.
Što nije bila neka priča kako će dijete kroz mlijeko popiti jednaku količinu alkohola koju sam i ja unijela?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja popijem čašu vina, pivu, čokoladni liker  :Smile: 

alkohol sam potpuno izbjegavala u vrijeme kad je intenzivno dojila, ali sad kad ima 3 godine i doji 2-3 puta dnevno stvarno ne brinem oko toga...




> Što nije bila neka priča kako će dijete kroz mlijeko popiti jednaku količinu alkohola koju sam i ja unijela?


dijete bi od te količine alkohola bilo poprilično pijano. a nisam primijetila da su mi djeca pijana jer sam ja popila čašu muškata

----------


## Vishnja

da li postoji neki link za naučiti nešto o ovoj tematici? zanima me KAKO  i koji su to sastojci koji prelaze u majčino mleko...ako prelaze.
mi smo prethodnu noć baš imali žurku sa stenjanjem i prduckanjem, a juče sam za ručak jela sarmu...

----------


## anchie76

> "*Kadulja* (Salvia officinalis) zabilježena je u tekstovima o dojenju, jednako kao i u tekstovima o ljekovitom bilju, kao biljka koja u narodu ima reputaciju da smanjuje količinu mlijeka. 
> 
> *Paprena metvica* (Mentha piperita) i *peršin* (Petroselinum crispum) tradicionalno se smatraju biljkama koje smanjuju količinu mlijeka, posebno ako se ulje unosi u organizam u terapeutskim dozama. Treba znati da, ako se metvica, peršin, kadulja i ostalo začinsko bilje uzima povremeno, u malim količinama i kao dio raznovrsne prehrane, nije zabilježen njihov negativan učinak na dojenje."
> 
> link: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1483


Kao što sam rekla, ta uvjerenja variraju od kulture do kulture.  Ovo su uvjerenja koja su na našem području.

----------


## anchie76

> da li postoji neki link za naučiti nešto o ovoj tematici? zanima me KAKO i koji su to sastojci koji prelaze u majčino mleko...ako prelaze.
> mi smo prethodnu noć baš imali žurku sa stenjanjem i prduckanjem, a juče sam za ručak jela sarmu...


Višnja, rekla bih da svi sastojci prelaze u mlijeko.  Možda je on stenjao i prduckao jer je halapljivo jeo taj dan, jer mu se taj dan mnogo toga dešavalo, jer xy.. ne mora biti da je povezano s majčinom prehranom.

----------


## benedetta

Ja sam prvih 2-3 mjeseca skroz živjela u zabludi da moram jesti samo laganu, dijetnu hranu, po preporuci patronažne sestre. Agrumi, slano, i mahunarke su bile gotovo izbrisani s mog menija. Kada sam ju ponovno vidjela prije 2 tjedna rekla mi je da ni u kom slučaju ne jedem jagode kada dođe sezona jer bi to jako moglo naštetiti bebi. A sada kada beba ima 5 mjeseci i isključivo je dojena svjesna sam tih zabluda, jer znam pojesti i varivo od graha pa dijete uopće ne prducka, a znam pojesti nešto na lešo pa je situacija obrnuta.

----------


## Anvi

> Stvarno si smijem ponekad priuštiti čašu vina? Uvjerite me u ovo jer zaobilazim alkohol kao nešto zabranjeno, a ponekad bi mi nakon ručka tako fino leglo.
> Što nije bila neka priča kako će dijete kroz mlijeko popiti jednaku količinu alkohola koju sam i ja unijela?


ha, čuj, neću te uvjeravati jer ne znam što je tebi "čaša" i "ponekad".  :Smile: 
Ako je to npr. 1 deci vina uz nedjeljni ručak, onda nema problema.
A ako je čaša malo veća, a ponekad je svaki dan, onda fijuuu....bolje apstinirati.
Zato uvijek kad se potegne priča o dojenju i alkoholu (a i vino i pivo to jesu) treba biti ekstra oprezan u davanju savjeta jer u biti ne znaš kako će si druga strana to protumačiti. No, mislim da mogu poći od pretpostavke da si odgovorna majka i da ne tražiš alibi za svoj skriveni porok  :Wink: 
Alkohol se u ljudskom tijelu razgrađuje enzimatski, no za razgradnju treba vremena. Što ga više unesemo, dulje traje razgradnja. U majčinom mlijeku će se pojaviti neko vrijeme nakon unosa (ako je na prazan želudac prije, ako je uz obrok, kasnije), ali će i tamo s  vremenom njegova koncentracija  padati. Brzina razgradnje varira od osobe do osobe, no nakon 90 minuta (da budemo na sigurno) trebao bi se razgraditi sav alkohol iz 1 dl vina. Za žestoka pića razgradnja je puno dulja, pa time i koncentracija u mlijeku, i njih dojilje ne bi smjele uopće piti - to je najsigurniji savjet.

----------


## jelena.O

> moj medek ima samo taj ND, nema grčeve niti kakve druge tegobe. do sada nisam primjetila nikakvu reakciju na fermentirane proizvode, a izgleda da ni na čokoladu (sudeći po hrpi čokoladnih kolača koje sam utamanila ovih dana). Ali s obzirom da je i srednji imao alergiju na mlijeko kao beba mislim da ću ipak izbaciti i sve to......šmrc,kako ću bez čokolade?
> ovo za maslac nisam znala.....'ajd bar nešto


 
ja sam sve uspjela izbaciti na samo 2 godine, a najviše mi je falio sir

----------


## Ms. Mar

Hvala cure na odgovoru za alkohol. Ja sam se već počastila sa malo vina. Bilo je manje od dl i ponovit će se za koji mjesec možda - da ne brinete  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> moj medek ima samo taj ND, nema grčeve niti kakve druge tegobe. do sada nisam primjetila nikakvu reakciju na fermentirane proizvode, a izgleda da ni na čokoladu (sudeći po hrpi čokoladnih kolača koje sam utamanila ovih dana). Ali s obzirom da je i srednji imao alergiju na mlijeko kao beba mislim da ću ipak izbaciti i sve to......šmrc,kako ću bez čokolade?
> ovo za maslac nisam znala.....'ajd bar nešto


Nema potrebe PREVENTIVNO izbacivati sve mliječne proizvode.  Ako je dijete alergično, onda se to radi.  Ako nije (tj. ako se ne zna), onda nema potrebe.

----------


## stellita

ja jedem uravnoteženo i svega ima na jelovniku, a luk obožavam.dojim već 9 mjeseci blizance i nisam primijetila niti jednu hranu koja je negativno utjecala na dojenje. Ima dosta povrće i voća u jelovniku kao i žitarica. A mentu inače jako volim i baš sam jučer nakon 9mj po prvi put popila cca 2dcl..upravo jer me strah da mi ne dokine količinu mlijeka... :Smile:

----------


## acqua

Ja prvi mjesec dana nisam jela citruse, grah, mahune, zelje... Onda sam polako sve namirnice uvela.

----------


## anchie76

> ja jedem uravnoteženo i svega ima na jelovniku, a luk obožavam.dojim već 9 mjeseci blizance i nisam primijetila niti jednu hranu koja je negativno utjecala na dojenje. Ima dosta povrće i voća u jelovniku kao i žitarica. A mentu inače jako volim i baš sam jučer nakon 9mj po prvi put popila cca 2dcl..upravo jer me strah da mi ne dokine količinu mlijeka...


I jel dokinula?  :Smile:

----------


## Žabica

Mene zanima kako izgleda alergija kod bebe na nešto pojedeno od strane mame?
Mala mi je dobila hrpu prištića, crvenih tu i tamo imaju vodeni vrh. Prištići su po licu, okicama, nešto i po vratu. Sumnjam na kravlje mlijeko, jogurte... Počela sam ih intenzivnije piti jer mi je imunitet u banani, dobila sam hrpu afti, a LGG i sl. je do sad popravljao stvar.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Mene zanima kako izgleda alergija kod bebe na nešto pojedeno od strane mame?
> Mala mi je dobila hrpu prištića, crvenih tu i tamo imaju vodeni vrh. Prištići su po licu, okicama, nešto i po vratu. Sumnjam na kravlje mlijeko, jogurte... Počela sam ih intenzivnije piti jer mi je imunitet u banani, dobila sam hrpu afti, a LGG i sl. je do sad popravljao stvar.


Mene to isto zanima, mala se u zadnjih nekoliko dana osula sitnim, tvrdim prištićima po licu. Danas ima 4 tjedna, ja jedem tvrdoglavo sve i ignoriram zabrane, a patronažna mi je zabranila npr. bilo kakvo voće osim jabuka, sve mahunarke i kupusnjače, svinjetinu, sve pečeno ili prženo, suhomesnato i štajaznam kakvo. Žalim slučaj, ali od poroda imam apetit kao vuk (naročito na naranče, ciklu i kekse sa čokoladom) i ne mogu živjeti od kuhane mrkve i piletine iz juhe  :Smile: .
U ponedjeljak idemo na prvi pregled kod pedijatra pa ćemo pitati i tamo, a u međuvremenu bilo bi lijepo dobiti odgovor od nekoga tko je to (na žalost) vidio.

----------


## Lutonjica

moje kćer su imale suhe crvene lišajeve - to je tipična reakcija
zatim grčevi, nadutost, proljevaste stolice

mislim da prištići nemaju veze s alergijama, prije s hormonima (što je normalno)

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Mene to isto zanima, mala se u zadnjih nekoliko dana osula sitnim, tvrdim prištićima po licu. Danas ima 4 tjedna, ja jedem tvrdoglavo sve i ignoriram zabrane, a patronažna mi je zabranila npr. bilo kakvo voće osim jabuka, sve mahunarke i kupusnjače, svinjetinu, sve pečeno ili prženo, suhomesnato i štajaznam kakvo. Žalim slučaj, ali od poroda imam apetit kao vuk (naročito na naranče, ciklu i kekse sa čokoladom) i ne mogu živjeti od kuhane mrkve i piletine iz juhe .
> U ponedjeljak idemo na prvi pregled kod pedijatra pa ćemo pitati i tamo, a u međuvremenu bilo bi lijepo dobiti odgovor od nekoga tko je to (na žalost) vidio.


  pa dijete ima 4 tjedna. naravno da ima prištiće po licu. manje više sve bebe to imaju i to prođe do trećeg mjeseca. nema to veze s hranom koju ti jedeš.

otkad sam počela dojiti nisam pazila što jedem.
coca cola i kava su nešto što sam već u trudnoći smanjila na minimum jer mi nisu pasali, jako bi me uznemirili...ali popijem kavu ujutro...i jednom u dva tjedna malo cole. i to je sve.

a u rodilištu sam jela grožđe i znam da su se cimerice kao sablažnjavale a ja ko da sam s marsa pala nije mi uopće palo na pamet da ne bih smjela jesti grožđe. svašta. baš svašta. još me to grožđe fino poteralo na wc. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... hihi

----------


## Žabica

Meni doktorica rekla da ne jedem jagode, kiwi, naranče, dimljeno domaće meso itd.... Mislim da ću jesti sve i pratiti kako dijete reagira...

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Tx, u međuvremenu je stigao MM sa službenog puta i znalački rekao kako to ima neke veze s lojnim žljezdama i da je nešto pročitao u nekoj knjižici.
Prištići su se već skoro u potpunosti povukli.

----------


## anchie76

> Meni doktorica rekla da ne jedem jagode, kiwi, naranče, dimljeno domaće meso itd.... Mislim da ću jesti sve i pratiti kako dijete reagira...


 :Klap:

----------


## nela30

Evo sam da komentiram jedan nedavni događaj vezan isključivo za dojenje jednog malenog dječaka koji ima 5 i po mj.Nije moj,al kao da je moj.
Njegova mama jako malo vodi računa o tome što jede i maleni je stalno osut po ličeku. Glavna joj je prehrana kola i čips,a voće neželi jest ni pod razno. :Shock: 
Malenog svako malo vuku u pedijatru jer ima dermatitis, razlog je uvijek isti :Rolling Eyes: 
ja mislim da se ona nemože kontolirat da nejede to što ne smije,pa je po meni bolje da ga više nedoji ili :Confused:

----------


## anchie76

Nikako nije bolje da ga ne doji.

Natjeralo me sad ovo na razmišljanje...

Razmislite malo do koje mjere je vama prihvatljivo to adaptirano mlijeko?  Mislim to je kravlje mlijeko - mlijeko drugog sisavca, stvoreno za prehranu i idealan rast teleta, a industrija se trudi prilagoditi ga ljudskoj vrsti.  Što sve ima u tom adaptiranom (i što sve nema) što nije za ljudsku vrstu?  Puno toga.  Pa nije to tako olaka zamjena za majčino mlijeko makar ona ne jela zdravo.  Razmislite malo o tome  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

> Nikako nije bolje da ga ne doji.


jel ova izjava rjesava i moju vjecnu dilemu - je li bolje dojiti i pusiti ili ne dojiti i ne pusiti?

----------


## anchie76

Za zdravlje djeteta su manji rizici ako majka doji i puši nego rizici prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom.

----------


## jelena.O

> Glavna joj je prehrana kola i čips,a voće neželi jest ni pod razno.
> Malenog svako malo vuku u pedijatru jer ima dermatitis, razlog je uvijek isti
> :


 ne znam kak bi komentirala na ovu izjavu, kad su meni rekli da je to vjerovatno od KM ( nažalost bili su u pravu) odmah sam prestala jesti sve kaj ima veze s kravljim mlijekom,  i dvije godine "patila" za sirom i čokoladu, ali mi je zdravlje male bilo važnije od moje hrane. Po ćemu se i ona ne bi mogla malo kontrolirati???

----------


## jelena.O

> jel ova izjava rjesava i moju vjecnu dilemu - je li bolje dojiti i pusiti ili ne dojiti i ne pusiti?


mislim da se ipak treba kontrolirati!

----------


## anchie76

Naravno da je idealno dojiti i ne pušti, te isto tako i zdravo se hraniti (i zbog sebe same).. ali idealan svijet ne postoji, pa tako neke mame imaju problem s prestankom pušenja i bitno je da ne prestaju dojiti zbog toga.  Problem je što je u društvu percepcija adaptiranog kao jedne vrlo dobre zamjene za majčino mlijeko (skoro pa isto, umjesto da su svi svjesni svih rizika koje donosi prehrana adaptiranim), a da bi majka dojila njeno sve mora biti više nego idealno.  Tako da se vrlo olako u okolini mamama sugerira prelazak na adaptirano iz kojekakvih krivih razloga.  Što je naravno šteta.

----------


## Anvi

> Za zdravlje djeteta su manji rizici ako majka doji i puši nego rizici prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom.


Ako majka puši, dijete je pasivni pušač, dojila ona ili ne. To je osnovni problem: štetnim posljedicama pušenja izložen je prvenstveno dišni sustav. Pasivno pušenje tj. izloženost djeteta duhanskom dimu, je dokazano jedan od uzroka SIDS-a.
Slažem se s anchie, u tom slučaju je bolje da majka doji. Samo ne s čikom u ruci.

----------


## Mima

Koliko se ja sjećam postojalo je neko istraživanje koje je pokazivalo da je za djecu kojima majka puši bolje da su dojena nego da nisu - dakle, ako majka puši, bolje je da doji jer će dijete ionako biti izloženo dimu, a onda je povoljnije da je dojeno.

No ovako nešto:




> Za zdravlje djeteta su manji rizici ako majka doji i puši nego rizici prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom.


ne znam odakle to.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Koliko se ja sjećam postojalo je neko istraživanje koje je pokazivalo da je za djecu kojima majka puši bolje da su dojena nego da nisu - dakle, ako majka puši, bolje je da doji jer će dijete ionako biti izloženo dimu, a onda je povoljnije da je dojeno.
> 
> No ovako nešto:
> 
> 
> 
> ne znam odakle to.


prvo što ne kužim jest povezano majčinog pušenja i djeteta pod svaku cijenu.
recimo da majka ne doji ali puši...na koji način će dijete biti nužno izloženo dimu?
pa nije svaka žena toliko luda da puši pred svojim djetetom.
moj muž puši u svojoj radnoj sobi koja je odmah do ulaznih vrata u stan, vrata od sobe su zatvorena, a prozor u sobi je uvijek otvoren.
tako da moje dijete nije izloženo dimu.

a drugo što ne kužim jest kontradikcija prvog dijela tvoga posta i drugog dijela tvoga posta.
koja je uopće tvoja poanta na kraju krajeva?

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Ako majka puši, dijete je pasivni pušač, dojila ona ili ne. To je osnovni problem: štetnim posljedicama pušenja izložen je prvenstveno dišni sustav. Pasivno pušenje tj. izloženost djeteta duhanskom dimu, je dokazano jedan od uzroka SIDS-a.
> Slažem se s anchie, u tom slučaju je bolje da majka doji. Samo ne s čikom u ruci.


 ma koja izloženost duhanskom dimu? pa dajte mi jednu ženu navedite koja je pušila pred svojim tek rođenim djetetom?
zar takvih luđakinja uopće ima?

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Naravno da je idealno dojiti i ne pušti, te isto tako i zdravo se hraniti (i zbog sebe same).. ali idealan svijet ne postoji, pa tako neke mame imaju problem s prestankom pušenja i bitno je da ne prestaju dojiti zbog toga.  Problem je što je u društvu percepcija adaptiranog kao jedne vrlo dobre zamjene za majčino mlijeko (skoro pa isto, umjesto da su svi svjesni svih rizika koje donosi prehrana adaptiranim), a da bi majka dojila njeno sve mora biti više nego idealno.  Tako da se vrlo olako u okolini mamama sugerira prelazak na adaptirano iz kojekakvih krivih razloga.  Što je naravno šteta.


mislim da žena koja nije u stanju odreći se pušenja već u trudnoći radi svog djeteta nije niti trebala rađati.

a to što neke žene rađaju čisto tako da se riješe i jer im je utuvljeno u glavu da je to "must do" svake žene...
pada uglavnom na teret jadne im njihove djece.

pokazuje li žena već u trudnoći da nije zainteresirana za razvoj svoga ploda... pitanje je hoće li joj ikada biti stalo do tog čovjeka koji je individua za sebe?
po prirodi je da svaka majka svome djetetu želi najbolje, pa i kožu bi sa sebe oderala da joj dijete bude živo i zdravo , a kamoli se tek ne bi odrekla pušenja.

razumijem ja da je pušenje gadna ovisnost...ali za boga miloga... na svakom koraku nas već bombardiraju s antipušačkim reklamama, pa i majmuni na grani su shvatili koliko je pušenje štetno... koliko za njih same toliko za njihovu djecu.

----------


## mamitzi

za razliku od filipa ela ima osjetljivu kožu. nekoliko puta se bila osula po licu a po tijelu imala dijelove suhe kože. za ovo po licu patronažna je rekla hormoni a pedijatrica kontaktni dermatitis. malo smo pratili i čini se da je reagirala na mužev i didin aftershave. po tijelu? nisam sigurna zašto se to događa. filip je bio osjetljiv na kravlje mlijeko-dobio bi grčiće, pa ga nisam pila nekih 6 mjeseci a onda pomalo. kad je on počeo piti kravlje mlijeko prije polaska u jaslice sve je bilo ok.
nisam sigurna da pušačice ne bi trebale imati djecu, nije sve tako jednostavno.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> nisam sigurna da pušačice ne bi trebale imati djecu, nije sve tako jednostavno.


 eh. nemoj sad izvlačiti neke loše konkluzije iz moga posta i stavljati ih meni u usta jer to je bezobrazno. a uz to raspravu vodi u apsurd.

----------


## bijelko

> ma koja izloženost duhanskom dimu? pa dajte mi jednu ženu navedite koja je pušila pred svojim tek rođenim djetetom?
> zar takvih luđakinja uopće ima?


 nažalost ima.... :Sad:

----------


## L&L0809

> po tijelu? nisam sigurna zašto se to događa.


mozda da pokusas promijeniti prasak za ves ili omeksivac (ako ga koristis). mozda reagira na neki sastojak iz toga (ja sam jednom bila promijenila prasak za ves i Lorena je dobila neke kao suhe lisajeve po ledjima. kad sam se vratila na strai prasak, nestalo je.

----------


## apricot

> mislim da žena koja nije u stanju odreći se pušenja već u trudnoći radi svog djeteta nije niti trebala rađati.


ne bih ja išla na ovako paušalne procjene  :Undecided: 
ne možeš li zamisliti kako ima žena koje jednostavno ne vjeruju u štetnost pušenja u trudnoći?
koje kažu: i moja je mama pušila, pa što mi fali?

neka svaka žena/majka odluči onako kako u tom trenutku misli da je najbolje za nju, za dijete, za obitelj... i neka poslije procjenjuje.
nije na nama sa strane da to činimo.

----------


## rtg

Od prehrane do pušenja..
Od mojih 15-ak prijateljica/poznanica,a pusacica niti jedna nije prestala pusit ni u trudnoci ni u dojenju, kao smanjile bi, al to samo deklarativno..Ja sam prestala u fazi propreme za trudnocu jer sam znala da ce mi bit gadno na to se odlucit kad saznam--stane ti probava, zivcan si, jedes bezveze, neznas kud bi sa sobom...
Mislim da jaaako puno zena ne vidi i ne povezuje koliko utjece na zdravlje samog sebe i drugih..Ja nisam nikada pusila u necijoj kuci da ne pitam mogu li, a ako ima djece u kuci, moj je balkon...
A nazalost bila sam na puno babinja i djecijih rodendana s kojih sam se vracala ko dimljena sunka...

----------


## nela30

> Nikako nije bolje da ga ne doji.
> 
> Natjeralo me sad ovo na razmišljanje...
> 
> Razmislite malo do koje mjere je vama prihvatljivo to adaptirano mlijeko?  Mislim to je kravlje mlijeko - mlijeko drugog sisavca, stvoreno za prehranu i idealan rast teleta, a industrija se trudi prilagoditi ga ljudskoj vrsti.  Što sve ima u tom adaptiranom (i što sve nema) što nije za ljudsku vrstu?  Puno toga.  Pa nije to tako olaka zamjena za majčino mlijeko makar ona ne jela zdravo.  Razmislite malo o tome


Neznam šta da ti odgovorim na ovo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Meni je posve jasno šta je adaptirano mlijeko,al evo ja sam dojila samo mjesec dana ne što nisam htijela nego što više nisam imala mlijeka, a mali je nešto morao jesti.

----------


## crnka84

> nažalost ima....


potpisujem, itekako ima.......  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

> ma koja izloženost duhanskom dimu? pa dajte mi jednu ženu navedite koja je pušila pred svojim tek rođenim djetetom?
> zar takvih luđakinja uopće ima?


 i tekak puno, a znam i jednog tatu ( nažalost iz familije) koji čika ( non-stop) i drži klinca na koljenima 
(

----------


## tina55

> A nazalost bila sam na puno babinja i djecijih rodendana s kojih sam se vracala ko dimljena sunka...


i mi smo nedavno bili u babinjama sa svojom bebom, oni imaju bebu od 4mj i u prostoriji gdje je njihova beba većinu vremena se ne vidi dobro od dima, ja sam svoju bebu selila što dalje od dima (bilo mi je neugodno svađat se u tuđoj kući i reć da ne puše kad puše pred svojom bebom, kod nas u babinjama su isto htjeli, ali mi nismo dali, a ovo njihova kuća...njihova sloboda), na kraju sam sa svojom bebom bila u hodniku samo da što manje udahne tog zraka i brzo smo išli doma, a oni svoju bebu lijepo drže u tom dimu i još se čude štp mali ima AD
mama mu ne puši, već tata

----------


## anchie76

> Neznam šta da ti odgovorim na ovo 
> Meni je posve jasno šta je adaptirano mlijeko,al evo ja sam dojila samo mjesec dana ne što nisam htijela nego što više nisam imala mlijeka, a mali je nešto morao jesti.


Oprosti, nisam znala da tebi osobno nije uspjelo dojenje.  Ako dojenje nije uspjelo, dijete naravno mora nešto jesti, tu nema dileme.  U tom slučaju je adaptirano tu.  Moj naglasak je bio samo na tome da se ne treba na adaptirano prelaziti olako jer ta prehrana nosi svoje rizike sa sobom.

Žao mi je što niste uspjeli, žao mi je što niste dobili adektvatnu pomoć i podršku od onih od kojih ste trebali.. jer činjenica da si dojila 30 dana govori da si ti imala mlijeka normalno ali da su oni koji su ti trebali pomoći s problemima koje si imala baš i nisu odradili svoj posao najbolje.  Baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## rtg

> i mi smo nedavno bili u babinjama sa svojom bebom, oni imaju bebu od 4mj i u prostoriji gdje je njihova beba većinu vremena se ne vidi dobro od dima, ja sam svoju bebu selila što dalje od dima (bilo mi je neugodno svađat se u tuđoj kući i reć da ne puše kad puše pred svojom bebom, kod nas u babinjama su isto htjeli, ali mi nismo dali, a ovo njihova kuća...njihova sloboda), na kraju sam sa svojom bebom bila u hodniku samo da što manje udahne tog zraka i brzo smo išli doma, a oni svoju bebu lijepo drže u tom dimu i još se čude štp mali ima AD
> mama mu ne puši, već tata


Recimo kod mene se doma oduvijek ne puši, iz obzira prema mom mužu, na to se svi izbezume jer koji vrag to ima smetat covjeku od 30 godina??Meni je to jaako pomoglo da i ja prestanem, uz prvu zabranu pušenja u zatvorenim prostorima...
I  vidim danas tendenciju da trudnice pušenje niti ne pokušavaju skriti, ne srame se toga..

----------


## Žabica

> i mi smo nedavno bili u babinjama sa svojom bebom, oni imaju bebu od 4mj i u prostoriji gdje je njihova beba većinu vremena se ne vidi dobro od dima, ja sam svoju bebu selila što dalje od dima (bilo mi je neugodno svađat se u tuđoj kući i reć da ne puše kad puše pred svojom bebom, kod nas u babinjama su isto htjeli, ali mi nismo dali, a ovo njihova kuća...njihova sloboda), na kraju sam sa svojom bebom bila u hodniku samo da što manje udahne tog zraka i brzo smo išli doma, a oni svoju bebu lijepo drže u tom dimu i još se čude štp mali ima AD


Ovakvih situacija je mene strah. Kod nas se ne puši i to otkad se mala rodila. prije male se isto nije pušilo, al smo onda dozvolili jednom, drugi puta i na kraju je bilo normalno da se može zapalit. sad lijepo tko hoće može na balkon. MM je užasno kontra pušenja, smeta mu dim, jako kašlje od njega. Mene ne smeta, znala sam i sama zapalit i već mi je puno puta došla želja, što u trudnoći što sada. prije trudnoće sam često znala zapalit, prečesto  :Smile: , al sam prestala. Jest da sam šnjofkala dim ulicom ali preživjeh. Hoću ponovno propušit ne znam, nadam se da ne...

----------


## tina55

nama nije problem kod nas doma, do je strogo zabranjeno, i MM nema šanse da to dozvoli (on je zadužen za kontroliranje gostiju da ne zapale  :Smile: ), ali što ako idete u goste i tamo se puši? kako postrojavat nekoga u njegovoj kući i pred njegovim djetetom pred kojim puši? a najbolje provest vrijeme u hodniku ko ja  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Grey

Makneš se od dima.

----------


## crnka84

kod nas se ne puši, i sad kad idemo negdje s malisom obavezno pitam da li je moguce da budem u prostoriji u kojoj su cigarete zabranjene, zasad pali, tetka je cijelu kucu izračila i tetak je cijeli taj dan pušio vani dok mi nismo došli  :Laughing:  ( ok nisam bas to trazila, ali bilo mi je drago što je to tako ozbiljno shvatila ) .... kod kumova, cak kum izadje van i zapali  :Heart: 

ne znam dokad cemo moci tako.....  :Grin: 

al smo sad off topic.....  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

*D-o-A*, da li onda i žene koje ne voze svoju djecu u AS isto ne bi trebale biti majke, jer, po tvojoj logici, pokazuju totalnu nezainteresiranost za zdravlje i život svog djeteta?
da li i žene koje udaraju svoju djecu također ne bi smjele biti  majke, jer namjerno i svjesno ugrožavaju djetetovo zdravlje i nanose mu bol?
mislim da je tvoje razmišljanje dosta isključivo
nema idealnog roditelja
svatko radi najbolje što može u datom trenutku i s datim mozgom/osjećajima/ličnošću

----------


## ella

> ma koja izloženost duhanskom dimu? pa dajte mi jednu ženu navedite koja je pušila pred svojim tek rođenim djetetom?
> zar takvih luđakinja uopće ima?


ima moja frendica je dva sata nakon poroda tj cim su je smjestili u sobu otisla van zapalit jednu a i doma je naj normalnije pusila s djetetom na rukama tako da ima svasta

----------


## Nimrod

> nama nije problem kod nas doma, do je strogo zabranjeno, i MM nema šanse da to dozvoli (on je zadužen za kontroliranje gostiju da ne zapale ), ali što ako idete u goste i tamo se puši? kako postrojavat nekoga u njegovoj kući i pred njegovim djetetom pred kojim puši? a najbolje provest vrijeme u hodniku ko ja


U mom slučaju - ne idem u te goste. ;D Ako se želim vidjeti s tim ljudima, možemo vidjeti vani gdje će se oni suzdržati od pušenja. A ako to nije moguće, e onda se nećemo viđati. 
I da, prakticiram to i kod obitelji. Moja mama je strastveni pušač. Ali ne i oko moga djeteta. Ne ako ga želi viđati.

----------


## Nimrod

> ima moja frendica je dva sata nakon poroda tj cim su je smjestili u sobu otisla van zapalit jednu a i doma je naj normalnije pusila s djetetom na rukama tako da ima svasta


I moja majka isto, sa mnom i s bratom. Zbrisala u wc nakon poroda, pušit. ;( (neću reć 'pa gle kak sam dobro ispala' jer bi mi par živaca više jako dobro došlo, a da li je to posljedica nikotina, tko će znat)

sorry na OT! ne bum više

----------


## ivkica333

> može se sve jesti , sve zdravo je poželjno i inače
> 
> nepželjno: droga, alkohol, nikotin, lijekovi (osim onih nužnih koji su ok uz dojenje)
> 
> samo mislim da treba pripaziti na ove dvije stvari: 
> - peršin
> - metvica
> oboje imaju efekt da utječu na smanjenje količine mljeka, dakako u velikim količinama, ja sam reagirala na samo 1 šalicu čaja od mente (to mi je najdraži čaj), pa sam ga izbacila prvu godinu dana
> 
> ja još dojim , imala sam sa malom pregovore da kad otpuše 4 svječic da nema više cike .... prijeldog nije prošao


Potpisujem za metvicu, zažalila sam kad sam je popila, a kupila sam još oni veeeliku kutiju od Milforda!!!Eno je stoji u ormariću i čeka neke bolje dane... Inače obožavam i ja metvicu ali zbog svog malog anđela nije mi se teško odreći ničega,. Dojim već punih 6 mjeseci i jako sam ponosna na to, pogotovo što jako malo mojih prijateljica uopće doji...

----------


## sandra23

*žabica* alergija na hranu manifestira se osipom,od prištića do koprivnjače, ali najčešće trbuh,dakle prvo trup,zatim ruke i noge,rijeđe glava(makar može i tamo).Ja sam u 2 navrata jela jaja i vidjela poslije malom osip po trbuhu,sad čekam da prođe pa ćemo vidjeti,moram potrvrditi sumnju.Inače ne jedem mahunarke,kruške,grožđe i kupus jer sam primjetila da ga napuhava-a napuhava i mene.Ostalo sve jedem,i jagode,ne smetaju mu.Luk sam jela,kolače...
Mislim da paziti treba ukoliko bebi nešto smeta te smatram da ima više smisla paziti na prehranu kod beba koje muče grčevi i probava.

----------


## Žabica

Evo do sada sam primjetila da joj smeta kravlje mlijeko, grah.
Jela sam i jagode i kivi, grašak i puno toga što se kao ne preporuča, nije bilo reakcije pa nastavljam i dalje jesti...

----------


## casper

Mene samo interesira koliki je vremenski period od kad nešto pojedete pa do ispoljavanja simptoma
Mislim, kak skužite da joj baš to smeta.

I ne mislim samo na osip nego i na grčeve

----------


## (maša)

Ja izbacila mlijeko iz prehrane, to mu smeta...
Zanima me što je sa sirom i jogurtom...jel i to smeta jednako kao i mlijeko?
NIsam baš konzumirala ni jedno ni drugo poslje poroda pa neznam a da ne mučim malca time..

----------


## (maša)

> Mene samo interesira koliki je vremenski period od kad nešto pojedete pa do ispoljavanja simptoma
> Mislim, kak skužite da joj baš to smeta.
> 
> I ne mislim samo na osip nego i na grčeve


Ja sam po dolasku doma popila čašu soka, malac je cijelu večer prduckao, crijeva su krulila..
Mlijeko sam izbacila i prije 2 dana popila 1 dcl nesice sa mlijekom, cijelu večer se mučio..ostalo nisam jela/pila ništa  što nisam u ova 3 tj pa vjerujem da je reagirao na taj sok i mlijeko.

----------


## jelena.O

na jogurt nemora ili mora reagirati, ako hoćeš pokušaj. Moja mala je alergična na mlijeko, i kad su to skužili ( ima i A. dermatitis) ja više nisam pila ni jela ništ s MLijekom ( 2 godine), tek sad ( 4.5 godine) se alergija malo smanjila.

----------


## Žabica

> Mene samo interesira koliki je vremenski period od kad nešto pojedete pa do ispoljavanja simptoma
> Mislim, kak skužite da joj baš to smeta.
> 
> I ne mislim samo na osip nego i na grčeve


 
meni se čini nakon nekoliko sati.
 konkretno za mlijeko, znala sam popiti kapučino s mlijekom, ujutro oko 9 i mala oko podneva vrišti, stenje, plače, napinje se i grči. I tako par dana, onda sam prestala piti mlijeko i svi simptomi su izostali. Još sam jednom pokušala s mlijekom i opet isto, plač i grčenje i od tada ga ne pijem. Isto je i sa salatom od koje je imala eksplozivne stolice, ali ja zelenu salatu jedem u ogromnim količinama, ako pojedem zalogaj-dva nije joj ništa.

----------


## Vishnja

> . Isto je i sa salatom od koje je imala eksplozivne stolice, ali ja zelenu salatu jedem u ogromnim količinama, ako pojedem zalogaj-dva nije joj ništa.


i moj malac isto reaguje na zelenu salatu. ako je jedem, npr., za ručak, sutradan čitav dan provrišti. slično je i sa kupusom, krastavcem i lukom...od kako pazim šta jedem, dete je postalo predobri anđelak koji gotovo da i ne plače...

----------


## Žabica

> i moj malac isto reaguje na zelenu salatu. ako je jedem, npr., za ručak, sutradan čitav dan provrišti. slično je i sa kupusom, krastavcem i lukom...od kako pazim šta jedem, dete je postalo predobri anđelak koji gotovo da i ne plače...


 
Ajd drago mi je da nisam jedina. Već su me svi proglasili ludom, kao gle je opet izmišlja nekog vraga :Rolling Eyes:  Uglavnom takve reakcije dobijem kad kažem da to ne jedem zbog male. 
Al kad me vide da jedem karfiol i brokulu, kivi i sl. onda počnu pametovat da to ne smijem zbog dojenja. Onda to može smetati, ali salata ne :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jkitanov

Pitanje?
Miš mi neugodno reagira na respiratorni sustav na razne trave.
Od neki dan imamo i dokazanu jaaaaku reakciju na testu na jaja.
Dosad je bio u kontaktu s jajima samo par puta u palačinkama.
E sad, mene zanima jel bi i ja trebala prestati jesti jaja do daljnjeg?

----------


## jelena.O

*jkitanov*, možda bi i ti trebala , ako je njegova reakcija baš jaaaaka, tipa 2+ do 3+ ( to je po rastu).

----------


## dee dee

Zanimam me koliko vodite računa o kvalitetnoj prehrani za vrijeme svog dojiljnog staža? Ja evo dojim 1,5 mjesec i stvarno sam dok su mi se po stanu muvale mama i svekrva i dok su mi svaki dan kuhale ručak jela kompletan ručak. Od juhe, mesa do salate. E sada su stvari malo drugačije od kada sam sama, jer ima dana kada od bebe (kada se nacicava po cijele dane ili želi biti na rukama) ne stignem na wc a kamo li nešto kvalitetno skuhati. Tada najčešće jedem senvič, pečem jaja, kuham griz i sl. Pojedem voće itd. Malo me to počelo zabrinjavati jer ne znam može li to u velikoj mjeri utjecati na mlijeko? 
Isto tako me zanima pijete li još uvijek Prenatal? Ja ga pijem baš iz gore navedenog razloga.

----------


## anchie76

Evo spojila sam teme jer smo već puno puta o tome razgovarali.  Pročitaj ovu temu, vjerujem da ćeš pronaći mnoge odgovore koje tražiš.

Ukratko: neće u velikoj mjeri utjecati na mlijeko.  MOžda će utjecati na tvoje zdravlje, ali na mlijeko neće.

----------


## tina55

ja još uvijek pijem elevit prenatal, dojim 10mj
da li i vi, ostale, još pijete taj prenatal?
razmišljam i sama trebam li ga i dalje uzimati
zaključila sam da ne može škoditi

----------


## anchie76

da li može škoditi, ne znam... moguće da i može (pitanje je da li našem tijelu baš treba sve to unutra i u tolikim količinama itd.).  Da li je nužan, rekla bih da nije ukoliko se osoba trudi ok jesti.

----------


## dee dee

> Evo spojila sam teme jer smo već puno puta o tome razgovarali. Pročitaj ovu temu, vjerujem da ćeš pronaći mnoge odgovore koje tražiš.
> 
> Ukratko: neće u velikoj mjeri utjecati na mlijeko. MOžda će utjecati na tvoje zdravlje, ali na mlijeko neće.


E super, puno hvala. Oprostite nisam gledala da već imamo sličnu temu.

----------


## dee dee

> da li može škoditi, ne znam... moguće da i može (pitanje je da li našem tijelu baš treba sve to unutra i u tolikim količinama itd.). Da li je nužan, rekla bih da nije ukoliko se osoba trudi ok jesti.


E da i ja tako nekako razmišljam. Nisam sigurna pomaže li ili odmaže. A s druge strane načula sam i da pijenje prenatala deblja pa...

----------


## Vishnja

ja još uvek pijem "trudničke" vitamine. ovaj mali me živu pojede. dovoljno je da dva dana jedem slabije, i već mršavim...mislim, trudim se ja da jedem kvalitetno, ali nekad od sve gužve sa njih troje jedem s nogu ili neku brzu hranu. osim toga, imam jaku potrebu za slatkim, valjda zato što mi malac sve uzme...ne gojim se, ali nekad se zabrinem koliko sam slatkog u stanju da smažem. kako vi?

----------


## kljucic

Ja nisam ni u trudnoći uzimala nikakve vitaminske i ine dodatke pa tako ni sada. Gledam da svaki dan pojedem po jedan obrok voća, povrća i žitarica, a meso može i ne mora. I to smatram dovoljnim, a nije komplicirano za pripremit. Voće se ionako jede sirovo, to mi je obično odmah ujutro. Malo kasnije pojedem npr. par šnitica kruha sa maslacem i pekmezom, ili sa nečim mliječnim, npr. sir i vrhnje i čaša jogurta, ponekad ubacim dva kuhana jaja. Ili skuham npr. više prosa ako ga i malac jede pa jedemo skupa. Nekad večer ranije namočim zob ili ječam pa kroz jutro samo skuham (bude brže gotovo). Povremeno grickam sirovu mrkvu ili suho i koštunjavo voće. Sad je sezona raznih salata pa je i to brzo gotovo. I nemam svaki dan kompletan kuhani obrok od juhe do deserta, mislim da je bitnije da iz raznih namirnica unesen sve što je potrebno.
I *vishnja* jedem dosta slatkog, a kile se topeeee... Ali ti si to ne možeš dopustiti, tebe ionako malo jači vjetar otpuše  :Razz:

----------


## Mimah

I ja slatko tamanim, nekontrolirano, kao životinja, nagonski navalim kad ima nešto nadohvat ruke  :Laughing: , ali se počelo vidjeti.  :Sad:  Do prije koji mjesec nije i baš me to veselilo, ali veselju je kraj. Treba stati na loptu...

----------


## anchie76

Kad vam tijelo "konstantno" traži jesti, moguće da mu treba kvalitetne hrane.  Ako mu vi opet date "junk", recimo slatko, nakratko će glad proći ali ubrzo će se želja za klopom opet javiti.  Imajte to u vidu  :Smile:

----------


## Vishnja

> Kad vam tijelo "konstantno" traži jesti, moguće da mu treba kvalitetne hrane.  Ako mu vi opet date "junk", recimo slatko, nakratko će glad proći ali ubrzo će se želja za klopom opet javiti.  Imajte to u vidu


da, da.
mada, kada, kao i većinu dana, poput kljucic, pojedem i voća, i povrća, i fine supice, i kuvano, i žitarice, stomačić opet traži slatko pa slatko...

----------


## anchie76

da, šećer je ko droga  :Undecided:

----------


## ms. ivy

to ti tijelo pokušava nadoknaditi energiju koju izgubiš (pretpostavljam) nespavanjem. ja sam prvu godinu željela provesti s infuzijom kave u jednoj i čokolade u drugoj ruci.  :Rolling Eyes:  nije hrana to što ti fali, nego odmor, ali organizam viče "daj što daš".

----------


## MGrubi

> da, da.
> mada, kada, kao i većinu dana, poput kljucic, pojedem i voća, i povrća, i fine supice, i kuvano, i žitarice, stomačić opet traži slatko pa slatko...


traži energiju, možda ti fali kroma i magnezija (i bez dojenja taj nedostatak zove na slatko) , tvoj mozak od ranije zna da će dobiti puno energije iz slatkiša , šečera
treba ga razuvjeriti, nagon je dobar: daj energiju!
ali izvor koji traži nije dobar, završiš u +10kg , kao ja
prije sam mislila da se taj nagon, želja za šečerom ,, ne može promjeniti, da je takav kakav je, fiksan
šipak
nije fiksan, može se promjeniti
prvih nekoliko puta se osječaš čudno, jer tijelu daješ šta treba , a ne šta želi, pa se osječaš da faljivaš
sa vremenom mozak skuži da novi izvor energije je odličan i dođe do promjene nagona: traži taj novi izvor u slučaju nedostatka

par energetskih kombinacija:

1. šaka badema, šaka oraha, grubo mljevenih, naribana jabuka, narezana banana = slatko, puno dobrih masnih kiselina, vitamina E, magnezija, kalcija itd..
2.ako imaš sokovnik: mrkva-cikla-jabuka = odlična kombinacija za podizanje željeza

toliko se za sada mogu sjetiti

----------


## Vishnja

> to ti tijelo pokušava nadoknaditi energiju koju izgubiš (pretpostavljam) nespavanjem. ja sam prvu godinu željela provesti s infuzijom kave u jednoj i čokolade u drugoj ruci.  nije hrana to što ti fali, nego odmor, ali organizam viče "daj što daš".


 i ovo je tačno. sećam se reči prijateljice koja je rodila pre mene i bila u stanju da pojede punu tepsiju kolača odjednom - "ako već ne spavam ,daj da bar jedem!"

----------


## Vishnja

hvala, mgrubi. trudim se kadgod mogu da ubacim i takve kombinacije u jelovnik.
mada, 100g oraha ima oko 400 kalorija, nemoj to zaboraviti ako vodiš računa o kilaži.

----------


## tina55

> to ti tijelo pokušava nadoknaditi energiju koju izgubiš (pretpostavljam) nespavanjem. ja sam prvu godinu željela provesti s infuzijom kave u jednoj i čokolade u drugoj ruci.  nije hrana to što ti fali, nego odmor, ali organizam viče "daj što daš".


 tako se točno ja osjećam pogotovo što se tiče kave
kontroliram se i pijem oko 3 baš slabe kave dnevno, ali kad bih mogla piti kavu koliko hoću, mislim da bih svakih pola sata jednu kavicu samo tako popila

----------


## tina55

a nakon kave malo čokolade  :Smile: 

super je ta zdrava hrana, ali ja puno vremena potrošim na pripremu dohrane, pa mi ne ostane baš puno vremana za pripremu hrane za mene

----------


## Vishnja

ja redovno kuvam svaki dan, i starije devojčice su tu. i stvarno se trudim da hrana bude što zdravija. ali, džabe kad ja i posle banane i posle badema mogu opet opaliti po milki bez pardona...-)

----------


## seni

visnja, po teorije 5 elemenata kineske tradicionalne medicine, tijelo trazi ono sto mu jaca "mitte" (sredinu), dakle namirnice neutralne ili tople termicke kvalitete i slatkog okusa. (pod slatkim okusom se nikako ne misli secer, keksi i slicno)
pomazu: proso, amarant, polenta, kukuruz, kompot od voca sa malo meda ako treba, integralna riza okruglog zrna ili jos bolje slatka (mocci) riza.
probaj sa toplim-kuhanim doruckom. na pocetku je cudno, ali kad se naviknes, stvarno se covjek bolje osjeca.
zatim bundeva, koromac, slatki krompir, male kolicine bio koke ili govedine sa povrcem. sve vrste juha, mesne i povrtne, kratko kuhano zeleno povrce, suho voce...kesteni, suho voce.
ne ledeno, niti puno sirovog povrca. salate, pogotovo u ovo ljetno doba su dobro dosele, ali povrce prvenstveno kuhati kao i sve ostalo.
voce moze sirovo, ali ono sladeg okusa i svakako zrelo.
dobro i dugo zvakati.

ja se tocno sjecam razlike kada je poslije poroda moja mama po tim uputama kuhala, skoro pa uopce nisam imala potrebu za slatkim.
kuhinja mame od mm-a je klasicna sa kolacima i strudlima. naprosto dobis potrebu za slatkim, jedes puno slatkog i to vidis na tijelu. (kod mene ne u smislu kila, vec u opcem tonusu)

----------


## tina55

> ja redovno kuvam svaki dan, i starije devojčice su tu. i stvarno se trudim da hrana bude što zdravija. ali, džabe kad ja i posle banane i posle badema mogu opet opaliti po milki bez pardona...-)


 i ja kuham ručak svaki dan, i to nije neki brzinski junk, ali treba jesti i doručak i večeru i sl., a nemam još vremena i to pripremati

----------


## MGrubi

> hvala, mgrubi. trudim se kadgod mogu da ubacim i takve kombinacije u jelovnik.
> mada, 100g oraha ima oko 400 kalorija, nemoj to zaboraviti ako vodiš računa o kilaži.


jep, za to je to jedan obrok 
40 g oraha, 40 g badema i 1 jabuke
bar 500cal
normalna potreba je 1200-1600cal + dojenje tj. 500-1000cal

samo tih 500cal nije samo 500cal to je i
- 82% vitamina E, 
-26% vit B6
-126% bakra
-136% mangana
-56% magnezija
-37% riboflavina
-33% cinka
-17% željeza
-15% kacija
-14% folne kis.
-626mg kalija

 dnevnih potreba

----------


## MGrubi

> ja redovno kuvam svaki dan, i starije devojčice su tu. i stvarno se trudim da hrana bude što zdravija. ali, džabe kad ja i posle banane i posle badema mogu opet opaliti po milki bez pardona...-)


kada se nema vremena 
a bome onda s nema vremena niti otići do dućana kada te uhvati
čega nema u kući, ne može biti niti pojedeno
milka, čokse, pudinzi, keksi, kolači ... svako dijete može sasvim dobro odrasti i bez toga
moja osobna peporuka: ne drži to u kući
ja znam kako izgleda kriza za slatkim, niti lokoti neće pomoći, niti da je čokolada 'tuđe' vlasništvo (od MM-a ili male)

a ne mogu ti opisati kako mi je predivan osječaj slobode: gledati ogroman LEDO QUATRO na stolu i nemati potrebu da ga sasujem u sebe 
pobjedila sam svog demona

----------


## bijelko

> kada se nema vremena 
> a bome onda s nema vremena niti otići do dućana kada te uhvati
> čega nema u kući, ne može biti niti pojedeno
> milka, čokse, pudinzi, keksi, kolači ... svako dijete može sasvim dobro odrasti i bez toga
> moja osobna peporuka: ne drži to u kući
> ja znam kako izgleda kriza za slatkim, niti lokoti neće pomoći, niti da je čokolada 'tuđe' vlasništvo (od MM-a ili male)
> 
> a ne mogu ti opisati kako mi je predivan osječaj slobode: gledati ogroman LEDO QUATRO na stolu i nemati potrebu da ga sasujem u sebe 
> pobjedila sam svog demona


Uh tu se moram ubaciti!

Svaka čast!!

 Mi smo totalno izbacili kupovanje čokolade, keksa, čipsa, ma skoro sveg junka. Štedimo i uz to jedemo puno zdravije. Ljeto je, ima voća, kakva salatica, ma super! Bar jedan obrok je kuhano.
Kad me stvarno uhvati turbo jaka želja, pojedem sitnicu.

Rezultat: ne krvare mi desni, izgubila 2 kg, zadovoljnija općenito.
Otkako bebač jede dohranu uvijek se i mi pridružimo palenti, prosu (MM to neće), povrću svakojakom... i meni manje posla.

----------


## Angelina_2

kolika je sansa tj koliki postotak djece ima grceve zbog mlijecnih proizvoda koje jede majka??

----------


## anchie76

od svih alergija, ta je najčešća.

Ako je dijete dobilo bočicu u bolnici, šanse su drastično veće.  http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2296

----------


## Angelina_2

a pod alergija se smatra sta? samo grcevi su znak alergije??

ja uopce nemam ideju kaj bi jela...vecina hrane  na koju pomislim sadrzi mlijeko u nekom obliku...

----------


## Cubana

Anchie, zar ne vrijedi da grcevi nastaju neovisno o majcinoj prehrani?
Mislim da alergija i grcevi nisu isto.
Moje dijete je imalo grceve neovisno sto bih ja jela. Prosli su.
Od frendice mali ima alergiju na mlijeko. Kad bi ona jela mlijeko mali je imao krvi u stolici.
Ovo dvoje nije isto.

----------


## Mamita

> Anchie, zar ne vrijedi da grcevi nastaju neovisno o majcinoj prehrani?
> Mislim da alergija i grcevi nisu isto.
> Moje dijete je imalo grceve neovisno sto bih ja jela. Prosli su.
> Od frendice mali ima alergiju na mlijeko. Kad bi ona jela mlijeko mali je imao krvi u stolici.
> Ovo dvoje nije isto.


grčevi mogu biti jedan od simptoma alergije na kravlje mlijeko.
još uz to mogu ići: proljev, osip, povraćanje, pa i krv u stolici.
mislim da je anchie na to mislila (ispravi me ako trebaš).

----------


## Cubana

Ali mislim da Angelina2 nije na to mislila.
Neka me ona ispravi ako griješim.

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam pitala za grceve i samo iskljucivo grceve bez icega drugoga...
mene u toj situaciji zanima dali ja kao majak trebam prestati jesti mlijecno da bi  djetetu eventualno stali grcevi te kolika je sansa da su zbog mlijeka??

----------


## Cubana

Očito im može smetati mlijeko, ali i ne mora. Probaj ga izbaciti na neko vrijeme.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1899

----------


## Mamita

> ja sam pitala za grceve i samo iskljucivo grceve bez icega drugoga...
> mene u toj situaciji zanima dali ja kao majak trebam prestati jesti mlijecno da bi djetetu eventualno stali grcevi te kolika je sansa da su zbog mlijeka??


ok, oprosti.
probat ću ti odgovoriti.

Da bi u potpunosti isključila da li je kravlje mlijeko uzrok grčevima trebala bi na oko dva tjedna prestati konzumirati sve što sadrži mlijeko. Toliko je vremena potrebno (otprilike) da se organzam "očisti" od proteina kravljeg mlijeka koji se smatra krivcem.
Stoga ukoliko ništa drugo ne pomaže (ne znam što si sve probala da bi zaustavila ili spriječila grčeve nisam čitala tvoje ranije postove) možeš probati i to.

Uzrok dječijih grčeva tzv. kolika u potpunosti još nije razjašnjen odnosno pretpostavlja se nekoliko potencijalnih uzroka od nerazvijenosti probavnog sustava, prejakog refleksa otpuštanja mlijeka, prekratki podoji i dr. Stoga je teško definirati jedinstven uzrok.

----------


## Angelina_2

nisam nista isprobavala jer nemam kaj osim izbaciti mlijecno...danas je 4. dan i ne vidim nikakav pomak

----------


## Mamita

> nisam nista isprobavala jer nemam kaj osim izbaciti mlijecno...danas je 4. dan i ne vidim nikakav pomak


 
4. dan čega? nisam dobro razumjela.

----------


## apricot

najčešće treba i dva tjedna kako bi se organizam iščistio, pojkušaj se još malo strpjeti.

----------


## anchie76

Pitanje je što su uopće grčevi, definicija istih.  Da li je to plakanje djeteta koje se objašnjava "grčevima" (tu može biti uzrok nerazvijenost živčanog sustava), ili su to fizička grčenja djeteta, ili nešto drugo?  Dijete se grči/plače cijeli dan, određene dijelove dana?...  Kako to "grčenje" izgleda?

Alergija na kravlje mlijeko može uzrokovati probavne tegobe (mamita pojasnila).  Od svih alergija je ta najčešća.  E sad koliko je vrijedno maltretirati se 3 tjedna da bi se otkrilo jel to to, to vjerojatno ovisi i o količini neugode koju dijete prolazi u tim "grčevima". 

Stvarno mi je teško pisati ovako napamet.  Ni medicina još ne zna uzroke "grčeva" i nagađaju, u principu masa toga se nazove "grčevi".

----------


## Angelina_2

> 4. dan čega? nisam dobro razumjela.


4 dan bez icega mlijecnog

kopiram s druge teme

problem je sto se od 5. dana grci, stenje i tiska cijelu noc i pola dana....ne place uopce ali se vidi da ju muci
neznam sta napraviti...ostaviti ju (iako mi neda spavati) , probati s kapima, izbaciti mlijeko ????
na kilazi dobiva i vise nego dovoljno, pelene 4-5 zapisane, kakac jedan  ili ni jedan zelenkasto smedji s grudama, poslije podoja podrigne

evo sad vec 2 sata pokusava zaspati  zaspi pa nakon par minuta vikne i  pocne stenjati i tiskati pa se opusti i opet zadrijema pa ispocetka...i  tako do jutra i veci dio dana

help!!!!
s tim da sad ima jednog do dva kakaca, i vice prilikom napinjanja

----------


## Mamita

> 4 dan bez icega mlijecnog
> 
> kopiram s druge teme
> 
> problem je sto se od 5. dana grci, stenje i tiska cijelu noc i pola dana....ne place uopce ali se vidi da ju muci
> neznam sta napraviti...ostaviti ju (iako mi neda spavati) , probati s kapima, izbaciti mlijeko ????
> na kilazi dobiva i vise nego dovoljno, pelene 4-5 zapisane, kakac jedan ili ni jedan zelenkasto smedji s grudama, poslije podoja podrigne
> 
> evo sad vec 2 sata pokusava zaspati zaspi pa nakon par minuta vikne i pocne stenjati i tiskati pa se opusti i opet zadrijema pa ispocetka...i tako do jutra i veci dio dana
> ...


Možeš li mi napisati kakvo ti je otpuštanje mlijeka? Jače ili slabije, osjećaš li trnce u bradavicama dok izlazi mlijeko? Da li se beba zagrcava dok jede? Curi li mlijeko van iz usta? Kaka li za vrijeme ili neposredno nakon podoja? Nešto od navedenog? To bi bili simptomi ukoliko je u pitanju prejak refleks otpuštanja mlijeka ili prevelika količina vodenastog prvog mlijeka.

Jel ga važeš kod kuće ili ste išli pedijatrici? Koliki je dobitak na težini? Jedna "mala" stolica je malo.

----------


## anchie76

> nisam nista isprobavala jer nemam kaj osim izbaciti mlijecno...danas je 4. dan i ne vidim nikakav pomak


Odgovorila sam ti već (na pp) da organizmu treba do 3 tjedna da se očisti, i da se tek onda mogu vidjeti rezultati (da li je alergija na kravlje mlijeko ili nije).  Tako da ne kužim na osnovu čega očekuješ pomake nakon 4 dana  :Undecided:

----------


## Angelina_2

> Možeš li mi napisati kakvo ti je otpuštanje mlijeka? Jače ili slabije, osjećaš li trnce u bradavicama dok izlazi mlijeko? Da li se beba zagrcava dok jede? Curi li mlijeko van iz usta? Kaka li za vrijeme ili neposredno nakon podoja? Nešto od navedenog? To bi bili simptomi ukoliko je u pitanju prejak refleks otpuštanja mlijeka ili prevelika količina vodenastog prvog mlijeka.
> 
> Jel ga važeš kod kuće ili ste išli pedijatrici? Koliki je dobitak na težini? Jedna "mala" stolica je malo.


s lukom sam imala jaki refleks i bilo je na sve strane....i nije imao problema
sad ne mogu reci da je jaki ako usporedjujem s prvim...ne zagrcava se (mozda ponekad ali jako rijetko), kaka obicno nakon podoja (ako ne nakon kupanja)..
patronaza vaze..od proslog utorka do jucer je dobila 240 grama

----------


## Mamita

> s lukom sam imala jaki refleks i bilo je na sve strane....i nije imao problema
> sad ne mogu reci da je jaki ako usporedjujem s prvim...ne zagrcava se (mozda ponekad ali jako rijetko), kaka obicno nakon podoja (ako ne nakon kupanja)..
> patronaza vaze..od proslog utorka do jucer je dobila 240 grama


ok. znači može biti zagrcavanje zbog refleksa. i onda može doći do gutanja zraka koji potom pritišće crijeva i izaziva bol.



koliko dugo sisa na jednoj dojci?

----------


## Angelina_2

u prosjeku nekih desetak minuta i skroz ju isprazni i ne trazi drugu...a jede otprilike svaka 2-3 sata po danu (s iznimkama) i po noci za prvo buđenje odspava 4-5 sati u komadu i onda svakih sat dva

----------


## Mamita

> u prosjeku nekih desetak minuta i skroz ju isprazni i ne trazi drugu...a jede otprilike svaka 2-3 sata po danu (s iznimkama) i po noci za prvo buđenje odspava 4-5 sati u komadu i onda svakih sat dva


da li želi sisati kad počnu grčevi? kod neke djece upali predviđanje znači nuđenje dojke kad krenu bolovi.

jesi li probala masažu trbuha laganim kružnim pokretima toplim dlanom prema dolje?

također, možeš probati prekidati podoj na minutu-dvije i podići dijete da proba podrignuti.

da li uzimaš neke lijekove ili vitamine? željezo?
to mogu biti neki od razloga.

----------


## Angelina_2

do prekjucer sam pila ibuprofen (od dana poroda)
masaza trbuha i tiskanje nogica nema koristi...
zeli sisati dok se grci...primjecujem da se dosta puta smiri na prsima (sad neznam jel dobro dok se grci davati da jede ili ne)...
dizem ju tokom podoja na podrigivanje

----------


## Mamita

> do prekjucer sam pila ibuprofen (od dana poroda)
> masaza trbuha i tiskanje nogica nema koristi...
> zeli sisati dok se grci...primjecujem da se dosta puta smiri na prsima (sad neznam jel dobro dok se grci davati da jede ili ne)...
> dizem ju tokom podoja na podrigivanje


Može biti preosjetljivost na neki sastojak lijeka. To ćeš uskoro saznati obzirom da ne piješ više lijek.

Što se tiče smirivanja na dojci nama odraslima je teško zamisliti da jedemo dok nas boli trbuh no s djecom koja doje nije isto. Majčino mlijeko ima umirujući efekt i jako je probavljivo, da ne spominjem i emocionalnu komponentu da je s tobom dok je boli.

----------


## mašnica

Nakon poroda normalno sam nastavila konzumirati mliječne proizvode, mlijeko cca 0,3dcl dnevno.

Primjetila sam da beba po noći se počela napinjati, stenjati, nije plakao ali se moglo naslutiti da se muči i da ima grčeve.
Kad sam prestala piti mlijeko i ta noćna grčenja su prestala (sirv, vrhnje i jogurte i dalje konzumiram, oni mu očito ne smetaju).

Jednu večer nakon dugo vremena sam "probala" malo mlijeka i navečer ista priča, tako da od sam odustala od mlijeka skroz a jako mi fali  :Sad:  Probala sam i ono mlijeko s manje laktoze ...ništa...

----------


## Angelina_2

a koliko je trebalo od prestanka konzumiranja mlijeka do prestanka grcenja?

----------


## jelena.O

> Nakon poroda normalno sam nastavila konzumirati mliječne proizvode, mlijeko cca 0,3dcl dnevno.
> 
> Primjetila sam da beba po noći se počela napinjati, stenjati, nije plakao ali se moglo naslutiti da se muči i da ima grčeve.
> Kad sam prestala piti mlijeko i ta noćna grčenja su prestala (sirv, vrhnje i jogurte i dalje konzumiram, oni mu očito ne smetaju).
> 
> Jednu večer nakon dugo vremena sam "probala" malo mlijeka i navečer ista priča, tako da od sam odustala od mlijeka skroz a jako mi fali  Probala sam i ono mlijeko s manje laktoze ...ništa...


ti si sretnica, ja sam morala odustati i od jogurta i sl. ( a mlijeko nisam  ni pila već 4.5 godine)

----------


## mašnica

> a koliko je trebalo od prestanka konzumiranja mlijeka do prestanka grcenja?


Pa recimo popila bih navečer mlijeko, kroz noć se grčio ili ako sam pila za doručak kroz dan. Idući dan više ne.

----------


## BubikaM

Imam slicno iskustvo kao i Masnica.
Bebac mi je imao strasne grceve od samog rodjenja (grcio se, stenjao, plakao kod napinjanja), izbacila sam najprije mlijeko, a onda sam morala i jogurt, vrhnje, tvrde sireve. Jedino sam povremeno jela svjezi kravlji sir.
Grcevi su se kroz tjedan smirili.
Onda sam se nakon dva mjeseca zazelila mlijeka (prekosutra deckic puni tri mjeseca) i kupila Lagano jutro. I nisu se pojavili grcevi, bar ne u onoj mjeri, vec mu se zastopala probava. Nakon dva tri dana konzumacije mlijeka, on mi je prestao redovito kakati. I to ga sad muci. Trenutno mi nije kakao tri dana. I znam da je za dojenu bebu to normalno, ali jasna mi je poveznica pijenja mlijeka i smetnje sa njegovom probavom.

----------


## mamitzi

prva beba dobila bi grčeve kad bi pila mlijeko. trebalo mi je par tjedana da to povežem i par dana da prestane. mlijeko sam počela piti pomalo oko njegih 8-9mj: najprije u kavi ili palačinkama i sl., a onda sve više-u stvari u vrijeme kad sam filipu uvela mlijeko u dohranu jer je kretao u jaslice i ja sam počela piti mlijeko za doručak.
s drugom bebom nije bilo mliječnih problema.

----------


## anima

jedno brzopotezno, nakon koliko ste počele piti gazirana pića? tnx

----------


## jelena.O

nikad

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> jedno brzopotezno, nakon koliko ste počele piti gazirana pića? tnx


Prvi dan nakon povratka iz rodilišta, obožavam gazirano, a bila sam tako strašno žedna.  :Smile:

----------


## anima

pa i meni nije baš da ga ne bih pila dokle god dojim, nema znači neko određeno pravilo? ja zasada sam jela stvarno svašta, tj. grah, kupus, mahune, nisam primjetila da joj nešto naručito smeta, pa si mislim...

----------


## mici85

ne znam dal sam naisla na pravu temu, ali da ne otvaram novu postavit cu ovdje pitanjce. naime, rodila sam prije 8 dana, i odmah kako sam dosla doma dobila sam upalu mokracnih kanala. nisam isla kod doktorice jer sad fakat nemam vremena za to. teta u apoteki mi je rekla da pijem caj od brusnice, a jedna prijateljica mi je rekla da ga ne smijem piti jer je brusnica kisela i smetat ce bebi u mlijeku. smije li se piti brusnica ili koji od uroloskih cajeva?
jel ima koja od vas iskustva s time?
ne bih htjela sad bas neke konkretne lijekove kad dojim, a znam ako odem doktorici opet ce mi samo htjeti uvaliti neke antibiotike...

unaprijed hvala...

----------


## Mater Studiorum

mici85:
Mislim da u čaju od brusnice nema ničeg što bi smetalo bebi, a sigurna sam da joj ne smeta kiseli okus brusnice.
Meni je patronažna pokušala prodat foru da ne smijem jesti citruse, to sam momentalno izignorirala.
Ja bih vjerovala farmaceutu, a ne prijateljici.
Nazvala bih pedijatra, hitnu ili svoju doktoricu (koja bi se ziher na telefon javila tek nakon petnaestak poziva).

anima:
Pravilo je da je gazirano nezdravo za tebe, naročito one niskokalorične gluposti s umjetnim zaslađivačima. Vjerojatno to može doću u mlijeko i štetiti bebi, ali nisam sigurna.
Ja najrađe pijem mineralnu sa sokom od jabuke, mislim da je to malo bolja varijanta i da ne šteti bebi.

----------


## anima

Znači mineralna dolazi u obzir? Pa to je dobra vijest  :Smile:  Hvala

----------


## mici85

thnx na odgovoru.
ma vise ne znam koga da slusam. obasipaju me "savjetima" sa svih strana.
ne znam kako je moje prvo dijete prezivjelo jer sam jela bas sve 
(ja sam izbjegavala citruse jer su mi to rekle jos sestre u rodilistu, te ljutu i slanu hranu koju inace obozavam).

----------


## anchie76

Sve slobodno jedite  :Smile:   Nemojte pretjerivati s đankom al zbog sebe  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Dolazi sezona mandarina i naranđi, ja ne znam ni sama da li ih jesti ili ne? 

I da li je netko nakon mjeseci ne pijenja mlijeka probao popiti i vidjeti reakcije bebe?

----------


## anchie76

> Dolazi sezona mandarina i naranđi, ja ne znam ni sama da li ih jesti ili ne?


Pls nemoj se ljutiti, ali na koliko mjesta treba na pisati da dojilje slobodno mogu jesti SVE da bi prestala pitanja "a da li to uključuje i xy?"  :Smile:   SVE znači SVE  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

> Pls nemoj se ljutiti, ali na koliko mjesta treba na pisati da dojilje slobodno mogu jesti SVE da bi prestala pitanja "a da li to uključuje i xy?"   SVE znači SVE


Ma ne ljutim se! Jedem sve osim eto tog mlijeka....

A ništa, jest' ću i mandarine i nadam se da ne bude reakcija  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Ne vidim zašto bi od mandarine bile veće šanse za reakciju u odnosu na recimo bademe, kruh, jaja, salatu ili sasvim nešto deseto.  Ako će dijete biti alergično na nešto, teško to možemo znati unaprijed  :Smile:   Dakle, ništa se ne treba izbacivati apriori.

----------


## jelena.O

vidiš moja se klinka osipavala na sve čak i bademovo ulje, a i alergična je na nrarandže, ali od cca 20 mjeseci smije mandarine. ne mislim uvoditi kod malca ni naranđe ni mandarine, jer mi je pal i na mlijeku, a vjerovatno i na jajetu.

----------


## lidać2

Da ne otvaram novu temu...ovdje se spominje prehrana pa moze i pod to...

Curka ima vec 17mj...ciki i dalje (prakticki kada se joj prohtije)....

Odlucila sam otic na dijetu (molim ne savjete tipa vjezbaj,smanji jelo i sl.,jer kod mene to ne pali ili rigorozno ili nikako)...


Dijeta je onako netko bi reko "rigorozna"...zove se 10% i jede se po danima odredene namirnice...

U jednu ruku me dijeta "prisiljava"da jedem mljecno i voce (inace ne jedem)...prakticki njome jedem puno zdravije...

No muci me kolicinski ...i dal moja kolicina hrane moze utjecati da izgubim mlijeko???...

Ima dana kada se lijepo jede a ima dan kada npr.kroz dan jedem samo kokice (jer u tom danu ne volim palentu i rizu)...

----------


## Lili75

Lidac2

nemoj se ljutit al jel mozes izabrat neku zdraviju dijetu jer ova je ocajna i totalno neuravnotezena.

Kuzim kad kazes da ide ili rigorozno ili nikako al opet bitno da odaberes neku s kojom ces poslije moci odrzavat tezinu bez jo-jo efekta.
pogledaj malo teme pretjerana tezina i kod nas na vjezbacicama.dobit ces dobre savjete.

Mislim da nije nista strasno ako se i smanjikolicona mlijeka jer curka vec ima 17mj.

Sretno sta god odabrala!

----------


## Kaae

Kolicina hrane koju pojedes, a ni njena kvaliteta, nece utjecati na mlijeko.

----------


## lidać2

Lili75-vec sam bila u dva navrata na toj dijeti jednom...prvi put sve po "spagi"...prvi put sam skinula 25kg...u drugoj turi nesto sitno...nije bilo jo,jo efekta vec sam u meduvremenu ostala trudna i to nabila opet postene kile...

Probala sam puno puta smanjivanjem jela,vjezbe i sl...nejde to meni...

Kaea-hvala...

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj nisi istu temu otvorila prošle godine? I jesi li smanjila, izbacila napasti koje si tad imala?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne može ti utjecati na mlijeko. Morala bi biti suha kao anoreksičarka.

----------


## jelena.O

To ne može nikako

----------


## Beti3

Lidać, a kako ti dijeta utječe na količinu stolice  :Smile: 

Malo se šalim, ali takva rigorozna dijeta će ti poremetiti sve u tijelu. Možeš očekivati svašta. Sve ovisi o tvome organizmu. Za stvaranje mlijeka tvome tijelu trebaju određene tvari. Ako ih ne unosiš hranom, tijelo će ih uzeti od tebe, i uzimati dok god ih bude bilo. To se odnosi na kalcij, željezo, vodu, šećere, masnoće...baš sve. 

Znači, mlijeko će se stvarati, samo će se promijeniti izvor stvaranja.
Ili ti jedi sve namirnice, samo smanji na pola  SVE što si do sada jela. Možda se začudiš rezultatom.

----------


## Yoyo

Kupila sam Lugolovu otopinu. 
Dojilja sam. 
Imam djevojčicu od 8 godina. 
Može li mi netko reći smijemo li koristiti svakdenvno ili rijeđe lugolovu otopinu, npr. kapljica - dvije na 200-300 ml vode?
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Kaae

Velika kolicina joda u trudnoci i za vrijeme dojenja moze izazvati privremenu hipotireozu kod bebe. Sad, koliko to veze ima s Lugolovom otopinom, to stvarno ne znam.

----------


## VeraM

A za sto koristis lugolovu? Nije mi jasno?

----------


## zutaminuta

Voćne mušice vole ljudsko mlijeko?

----------


## Peterlin

> Voćne mušice vole ljudsko mlijeko?


Neki dan je mmu jedna voćna mušica uletjela u pivo. Još smo se zezali da je to pivska mušica. Za mlijeko ne znam, ali možda ih privlači kombinacija šećera i kiseline, kao kod voća. Uostalom, s pivom i vinom je ista stvar.

----------

